# Canadian Channels



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

There are channels from China, Korea, India and several other countries and languages, but nothing from Canada. Is there a specific reason? Is it politics? Economics?

CBC has a lot of good shows I'd like to see, but it isn't possible.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, its politics.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159489


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Email - Joe: Canadian content on DISH?
> A: We can't get the rights. You can get it via an off air antenna.


Sounds more business than political. Anybody know anything from the CBC point of view?


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

I, too, think it's crazy that I could subscribe to TV from dozens of countries around the world but not the one that's 100 miles north of me, even though we speak the same language.

It doesn't really have anything to do with copyright law since a special feed for the U.S. could easily be created if one of the providers wanted to work with a Canadian channel, most likely CBC since they have the most original content. More likely there just isn't enough demand. The #1 request would probably be Hockey Night in Canada, but that's already spoken for.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

It would be nice to see what our good neighbors to the north are up to.It's really bad when the government tells us what we can and can't watch !


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Canadian channels buy Canadian rights to programs. Canada has 1/11th of the English speaking population that the US does, and thus the rights are priced accordingly. Most shows on Canadian TV are produced in the US or other English speaking countries.

The original content on the CBC and elsewhere, is the property of the producers (the CBC or otherwise) and some finds its way to US TV on occasion. The CBC, and others, used to own the Trio channel, which showed Canadian reruns. It died out for reasons we cannot talk about.


----------



## marks177 (Jun 26, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Canadian_television_channels


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

SamC said:


> Canadian channels buy Canadian rights to programs. Canada has 1/11th of the English speaking population that the US does, and thus the rights are priced accordingly. Most shows on Canadian TV are produced in the US or other English speaking countries.
> 
> The original content on the CBC and elsewhere, is the property of the producers (the CBC or otherwise) and some finds its way to US TV on occasion. The CBC, and others, used to own the Trio channel, which showed Canadian reruns. It died out for reasons we cannot talk about.


It died out because nobody was watching it. We can't talk about that?

Of course, the carcass was eventually bought by Somebody-I-Can't-Mention, but that's a different issue.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Living in Buffalo we get a few cross border HD channels from Toronto Canada and in *my opinion* *only*, the reason is simply, most of their programming is US and the rest is mostly garbage. I can count on one hand the number of good Canadian shows I have seen form these 5 or 6 channels... which by the way DirecTV blocks their PSIP data stream in the guide. Anyway this is probably why they are at great odds with their government regulator all the time for more US based signals so you are missing nothing!


----------

